# What breed is this rooster?



## Klts (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea what breed this rooster is? When I bought him his comb was floppy and pink and they told me he was a hen. Now his comb is bright and red and he just started crowing. Just curious as to what breed he is? He has feathers on his legs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did they tell you a breed he was suppose to be ?


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

The feathering is really thin on his feet. I would say a crossbreed. Maybe Cochin/Ameraucana?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can just see black skin, so he's probably a mix of Silkie and something. He does have a mix of soft feathered bird and hard feathered.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

The black could also be part of the color variety, but the real skin coloris shown on the bottoms of the feet. If it is black, then you are right and it's part silkie.

Actually, I have had several silkie Crossbreeds that look very much like this one - you may be onto something! Mine were crossed with bantam Wyandottes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not quite correct, Courage, on the color of the bottom of the feet. It is not all that unusual to find pink on the bottoms of Silkie feet. Especially where the paints are concerned. Having a bird with a ton of pink skin is not that unusual in the paints. Of course you don't want to see that but it happens.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, I've been studying poultry for three years with my 4-H club and have never heard of this "paint". Can you tell me about it? I always love learning about new things! XD

I've always been taught (by a couple official judges and lots of research) that the color on the bottom of the feet is the skin color. For example, if you had a wheaten Ameraucana hen with green legs, she wouldn't have green skin, but rather whatever color shows on the bottoms of the feet, which is supposed to be white.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that is why Silkies can be so difficult. They do not conform in many ways to standards that have been set down for them. There is a lot of controversy on color standards because the genetics just don't support much of what has been decided.








[/URL][/IMG]

This is a paint pullet. Very often as they mature and molt out their next feathers come in more as a black patch.

And to show that there is still mysteries involved with these guys. This next pic if of a white male.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tara80 (Sep 26, 2012)

Blue copper maran?

Picture is from Back Yard Poultry Magazine:


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

robin416 said:


> And that is why Silkies can be so difficult. They do not conform in many ways to standards that have been set down for them. There is a lot of controversy on color standards because the genetics just don't support much of what has been decided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I've seen the splash color variety, but this seems to be a bit different. So with this paint thing, the skin has these different patches? Or is it just the feathers?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Tara80 said:


> Blue copper maran?
> 
> Picture is from Back Yard Poultry Magazine:


agree.. he does look like my blue copper roo! Mine is about 6 months here
So.. if he is a silkie mix, I would say that is what the mix is


----------



## Klts (Oct 8, 2013)

They told me he was a Wyandotte, but he doesn't look like any Wyandotte I've seen pictures of, so maybe he is some sort of hybrid?
Here's what he looked like when we first got him a month ago. He's changed a lot since then.


----------



## Klts (Oct 8, 2013)

I think he does look a lot like the blue copper maran. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Klts (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is an updated picture of our rooster. He has grown quite a bit.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Klts said:


> Here is an updated picture of our rooster. He has grown quite a bit.


Blue copper marans


----------

